

Is it possible to apply CSS to half of a character? - garysmithsman
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23569441/is-it-possible-to-apply-css-to-half-of-a-character

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7733658)

